# Derby / Derbyshire...



## liamcrean (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello. Looking to meet up with golfers in the Derby area. Used to play at Breadsall but elbow injury earlier in the year means I can't get there twice a week to make it viable so looking to meet up with other folk in the area once or twice a month. Played off 13 (before injury)... Happy to travel a bit. Within about 30-40 miles of Derby. Cheers  Liam


----------



## Region3 (Sep 17, 2019)

If you donâ€™t mind a little travelling thereâ€™s another thread with some guys near Nottingham looking to get together.


----------

